# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Ethnic origin of this family

## Boeck

Based on facial structore and complexion, what kind of ethnic heritage, ancestors does this family most likely have? 
please classify1.jpg

please classify2.jpg

----------


## Angela

Southern German?

----------


## matty74

Looks like a typical farm family from the American midwest. I'd say northwest German origins maybe even Scandinavian

----------


## davef

English/Irish

----------

